# I will draw/paint/sketch your betta



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i have colored pencils, oil pastels, paint, and a sketch pencil, gimme ur pics and will make magic


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do my new girl? just got her today:
















thanks, she is a HM


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

of course! may take awhile tho


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

u want black n white or color?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Ur fish *

i decorated and i made her eating do u like how i did the eyes?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's cute :3 love it
it made me laugh what you put in the corner :rofl: it was berry right?
i wanna another, :lol: here is Kristie:








^^ she's a blue marble CT
and here is lacey:
















she's a wild type CT, if you want to put them together am totally fine with it  thanks (again)


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

XD cool,, mite hav 2 wait till tomorrow my art set isnt set up anymore, but i can probably do it noww depends on if i get distracted XD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

kinda bad with crowntails, i hav to see XD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Kristie+lacey*

here ya go, srry im tired and distracted by pizza, and btw they are both overweight, either lacey in constipated, or GROSSLY overweight, just warning yao


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it worries me that lacey is fatter than kristie, and kristie is slightly bigger than her, i think she just a chubby girl ;p but thanks, don't worry it doesn't have to be perfect
this is my first drawing for someone on the forum (PC made):








and here is my latest:








though the quality is bad so here is another:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

aww thats my pog <3 wow you draw so well, better than me


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, but am not the best in the forum. someone called smellsfishie, she has the BEST art of betta's i ever saw. it looks like she printed it out o-o 
and remember the saying "Practice makes perfect" ;p am horrible at color blending though
my goodness i just noticed i put "Pod" instead of "Pog" o-0 so sorry


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol its kk  and this is my practice XD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

do you eyeball it, or do you take measurements?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

All bettas have a basic shape:








And then from there you can add fins based on tail type, I've chosen a Veil Tail
























Then you add the fin just behind the gill








Don't forget the ventral fins (I used to forget them)








And then the eye









That is your average Betta, then from there you can do detail work with scales color and physical uniqueness.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i think u already did pog


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I wasn't doing your fish I was just following up with betta lovers post that you don't really need to do measurements to draw fish. They all have the same basic shape and once you learn that bettas will become rather easy to draw for you.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

but u offered 2 do my fish and u alreadyy did, idk i was on alot of posts you my have or may not

I prefer to take measurements so i can get the basic shape. and goot poportional ratios

i dont measure EVERYTHING, i measure things like tail length, body length, fin length, head length, and body width


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't measure anything  and look what i makie:








but yes ZM made a "basic" on what i do ;p


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol it looks giid, but i ike to take measurements so it looks more like the fish i want it to  but everyone has a different method


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very true pog  we have different ways, you could keep doing it your way i'll do mines


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

XD so yeahhh cya! luv ur work btw!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks ;p


----------

